
Finland's government falls after attempts to reduce healthcare spending fail - cinquemb
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03-09/finland-government-falls-after-attempts-to-reduce-healthcare/10885712
======
eesmith
I don't understand where the failure is.

Yes, people are living longer. That trend has been going on for decades. Did
the Finnish statisticians and actuaries underestimate the increases in
longevity and costs?

Or did the people on government choose to, for example, lower taxes based on
the optimism that it would improve the economy enough to make up for the
shortfall, only to find that wasn't the case?

Or something else?

